# Do your fingernails and toenails match?



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times already... but do you change your toe polish as frequently as your nails? My toe polish holds up remarkably well, but my nails not so much so I do them a lot more frequently.  I get bored with the same color on my finger nails all week, but I'm too lazy to do my toes over when they don't need it...  If  I have to take the time to redo my nails then I want to use a different color... is it weird to have two different colors?


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 2, 2011)

You can totally do different colors!! Gosh by NO means should you have matchy matchy polish!

Currently I have bright yellow fingers and cobalt blue toes!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 2, 2011)

I have never in my life matched my toes and nails lol


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

okay I feel better now.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 2, 2011)

I might sometimes go with the same theme.  Like I did this on my nails and then on my toes I painted pink (this was the first time I tried patterns without a stamp so it's pretty bad lol)


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2011)

They match right now...


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

oh my!  but love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might sometimes go with the same theme.  Like I did this on my nails and then on my toes I painted pink (this was the first time I tried patterns without a stamp so it's pretty bad lol)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 2, 2011)

Hehe thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  you know, nail polish lasts forever on my toes too.  I think I've gone a month without having to repolish them .


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never in my life matched my toes and nails lol



This.

Also, I typically do my pedi every 2-3 weeks, and mani weekly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jealous. I have to mani twice a week... in the old days before children and a house I could last a lot longer.
 



> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## llehsal (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope.  My fingers are painted once or twice per week.  My toes are painted once every 2-3 weeks.....so no they never match up.  lol


----------



## Casey18 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine don't match, i usually use black for my fingers and white for my toes


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 3, 2011)

For the first time in a long time, my fingers and toes match!  Sally Hansen - Spectrum

Bonnie - You should enter this into the DTB Nail Art - Animal Instincts challenge!  So pretty!
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might sometimes go with the same theme.  Like I did this on my nails and then on my toes I painted pink (this was the first time I tried patterns without a stamp so it's pretty bad lol)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 3, 2011)

I would but I did this like 2 months ago hehe


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 3, 2011)

Usually my fingers are one color and my feet another. The polish on my toes will stay on my feet at least 2 weeks and still look good my fingers well that's a different story. Every other day I will have to change my polish but now that I have purchase the sally hansen hard as wraps my polish will stay on at least a week on my fingers.


----------



## kayjay (Jun 4, 2011)

I never match...most times they don't even compliment. If they do...its unintentional lol.


----------



## Missy1726 (Jun 7, 2011)

haha mine almost never match, I think i've matched them a few times but it didn't last long hahah!


----------



## Male Polish (Jun 7, 2011)

Almost never, but I put this light blue polish on my toes yesterday and I like it alot so I'll probably out it on my fingers real soon.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 8, 2011)

I do my toes far less often than my fingers! My toes I'll often leave the same for several weeks, they seem to hold up very well. It probably takes at least 5+ weeks to chip at all but I try to change it around once a month, especially in summer just to keep it looking fresh.

Usually they don't match, but they do right now! Coincidentally though, I painted my toes about 2 1/2 weeks ago and then the other day I decided I wanted my nails to be that colour too, but I'm probably going to change up my fingers tomorrow!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 8, 2011)

nope!  I'm lucky if I paint my toenails once a month.  I'm really into nudes and pinks on my toes.  Right now I have soft pink.  I love the neutral colors.


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 9, 2011)

I try to but sometimes I like them to be completly different like pink nails and neon green toes. lol


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

NO &lt;_&lt; I don't paint my toes much since i don't have to look at them all day lol.


----------

